# Canton waterfront park



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone on here has ever launched out of here and their opinion of the place. The park is located on Boston street in baltimore on the patapsco river. I was thinking about launching here and fishing fort mchenry for perch. The other option would be to launch at fort armistead and fish around fort carrol. Anyone have any input?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

armistead or ft smallwood would be better


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

does anyone on here have any recent success around these areas?


----------



## summerschool (Nov 12, 2009)

Many, many perch in the Armistead area and keeper rock will move in soon, real close to the key bridge, fish the pilings, watch out for big boats.


----------



## summerschool (Nov 12, 2009)

Humps in the mouth of bear creek also always hold fish.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I decided against going to the patapsco because I thought it seemed that I would have to cover a lot more water to hit the spots that I wanted to. Fished the Severn yesterday out of Jonas Green instead and ended up with 20 keeper perch and 1 12" bluefish along with a ton of small spot that became crab bait for my crabbing trip today. Maybe I'll try a new spot next weekend...


----------

